# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wed 08th Feb - UPDATE PAGE 2



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 08th February, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
slineTT & D6TTR
westcoTT & Miss westcoTT
NaughTTy (poss)
Korry & Emma
n7ppo
Amaranth (poss)
Diane
R6BTT
Bucks85th
luke89 & friend
appy1968
badyaker
rob.b & Miss rob.b (poss)
Nem


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

The usual suspects please.......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Aye.... hopefully!


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one guys and girls - all added! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Penny,
Yes please.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news Mervyn! 

It's been a little quiet on here while I've been away...anyone else want to come along?


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

if im done at work in time i will be there and show my face :lol: oh and if kermit desieds to stop miss firing all the time :x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Luke - be good to see you and Kermit again.


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

mite get lost tho as it was the ex who showed me the way last time lol , must have been a few years ago :roll:


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going to make a detarmined effort to be there this time. I've never been to one before.

Steve


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'll probably also make this one. Holy smokes.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

luke89 said:


> mite get lost tho as it was the ex who showed me the way last time lol , must have been a few years ago :roll:


It was a little while ago, but I'm sure you'll be fine! 



appy1968 said:


> I'm going to make a detarmined effort to be there this time. I've never been to one before.
> 
> Steve


Excellent news Steve - be great to meet you. 



badyaker said:


> I'll probably also make this one. Holy smokes.


Nice one Phil!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wow, this looks like it's going to be a HUGE meet!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Anyone else want to join in the fun?


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you think someone could do a throttle body reset for me while i'm there.

I cleaned my throttle body but read somewhere it needs to be rest by VAGCOM afterwards


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm not sure that anyone that's coming along has vacgom, but I'm sure if they have then they'll be happy to help.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I have vagcom but unfortunately my laptop has zero battery. If there's a power point handy we could have some sort of lash up with an extension lead...

Alternatively just disconnect the battery when we go for eats then reconnect later... save me getting cold hanging around outside


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

badyaker said:


> I have vagcom but unfortunately my laptop has zero battery. If there's a power point handy we could have some sort of lash up with an extension lead...
> 
> Alternatively just disconnect the battery when we go for eats then reconnect later... save me getting cold hanging around outside


I did think about that but do you think I can find the Stereo code!! I'm the third owner and it appears to have got lost.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Looks like we need an extension lead or some sort of car charger/socket then

I'll bring the laptop regardless


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We've got a couple of long extension leads we can bring....and then we'll just have to see if we can find a socket in the pub...

:lol:


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

That would be great, if its not too much bother else will just have a beer and keep warm!!


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I/we will try and make this meet. Rob n Tina


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Be good to see you again Rob & Tina, hope you can make it! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*UPDATE - Tuesday 7th Feb*

A couple of you have asked if this meet is still on, given the recent weather. I can happily say *yes, it is still on!* 

I've been down to the Three Horseshoes tonight and the road is clear of snow and ice all the way up, and the car park is mostly clear too. If we get no more snow in the next 24 hours, and there isn't any forecast, then this meet will go ahead as planned.

If we do get any more snow, I will post up on this thread to cancel - so *please check this thread before leaving!
*

If anyone still has snow at home and would rather not come, that's absolutely fine. Please don't put yourselves, or your pride & joy, at risk by coming out - there's always next month. If you could let me know if you're not coming, I would be grateful, but if it's a last minute decision it's no problem.

Hope to see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

But we all have TTs..... are you saying the pub shuts if it snows? tut tut


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi

I am really sorry, but I am now unable to make it tomorrow as I have committments that I cannot get out of at work. Have a great time and hopefully see you in March.

Many apologies

Louise


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

badyaker said:


> But we all have TTs..... are you saying the pub shuts if it snows? tut tut


No, I'm saying that the pub is on a dangerous hill and I don't want anyone meeting a bus coming down there sideways! And that did happen last winter - the bus part, at least!! 



LouLou said:


> Hi
> 
> I am really sorry, but I am now unable to make it tomorrow as I have committments that I cannot get out of at work. Have a great time and hopefully see you in March.
> 
> ...


No worries Lou - thanks for letting me know. See you next month.


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm still coming and have an extention lead in my boot!
I've even arranged to stay at a friends who's local as i live in Twickenham and have to come back to Marlow for work in the morning.


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

i AM coming  bring my mate with me to as her tt is smashed to bits so she wont be driving lol :roll:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Penny,
No snow down here in the South, but I do have a streaming cold etc.  
See you next month!
Sorry,
Mervyn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

appy1968 said:


> I'm still coming and have an extention lead in my boot!
> I've even arranged to stay at a friends who's local as i live in Twickenham and have to come back to Marlow for work in the morning.





luke89 said:


> i AM coming  bring my mate with me to as her tt is smashed to bits so she wont be driving lol :roll:


Fantastic effort guys, see you both later. 



B16TTC said:


> Penny,
> No snow down here in the South, but I do have a streaming cold etc.
> See you next month!
> Sorry,
> Mervyn


Bad news Merv, hope you feel better soon! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a great night! Many thanks for organising Penny 

Good to see Nem down south - see you soon matey - and good to see new faces too.

Hopefully see some of you at the Ace Meet next week


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you once again Penny, so many ttiers with lots of nice food and since it was too cold to check engines, Paul decided to bring the engine parts on the table..... Excellent......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys - it was a superb night! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Nem - it was great to see you so far down south again! Don't leave it so long next time... :wink:

appy1968 - it was great to meet you. Glad you got your car sorted out and hopefully see you again soon. 

luke89 - great to see you again too, and nice to meet Martin. 

I think 17 is a record for a winter meet, so a big thanks to everyone who came out in the cold last night. Keep an eye out for March's meet which I'll post soon.


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone, nice to meet you all and thanks Nick for scanning my car and resetting the throttle body and the advice, very much appreciated


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Missed this one as a bit of trouble with the tag. I hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope I get a reminder for the next (with tag this time !!).


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

And with a picture...........


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ya'what?? :lol:


----------

